# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  DIY driver động cơ bước.

## huynhbacan

Linh kiện rất ít, gồm :
2 chip LMD1820,
bo stm32 mini.
nguồn 32v.
2 cảm biến dòng tháo biến tần
kết quả có 1 step driver không thua M542 (cá nhân em).




em nhận xét stm32 kiểm soát dòng rất tốt,
tốt độ thập mượt mà, rung rất ít.
tốt độ cao êm ái.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Mr Su, nhatson, tcm

----------


## Gamo

Bác chơi s-curve hay sao mà đổi chiều nó ko nhảy thế?

----------


## hung1706

Có nhảy mà anh gà ? Mà giờ Driver 2p bọn TMC nó làm hàng new rẻ như bèo ấy  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## huynhbacan

> Bác chơi s-curve hay sao mà đổi chiều nó ko nhảy thế?


Vâng ạ. s-curve đó ạ. có ít linh kiện của anh CKD tặng, nghĩ lễ đem ra vọc ạ. hihi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủng hộ bác khoe hàng cho xôm tụ, đây là đồ chơi của mình mấy năm trước, sau khi bị Nhật Sơn dụ, chỉ cho cách làm driver







Cũng STM32, loại phổ thông, chưa chạy 2 chiều được như bác do mình cũng làm biếng (bị lây từ lão Con Khỉ Đột)

----------

CKD, huynhbacan, tcm

----------


## huynhbacan

> Ủng hộ bác khoe hàng cho xôm tụ, đây là đồ chơi của mình mấy năm trước, sau khi bị Nhật Sơn dụ, chỉ cho cách làm driver
> 
> Cũng STM32, loại phổ thông, chưa chạy 2 chiều được như bác do mình cũng làm biếng (bị lây từ lão Con Khỉ Đột)


tốt độ cao-thấp mượt quá bác Gamo, có người chỉ, có người để hỏi là quá tốt rồi, haha.

----------

Gamo

----------

